# Help with 14X18 building



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking at building at 14 x 18 building to get my mowing stuff out of the garage and also give me a better space to build my fishing rods. Anyone have an idea on what something like this might cost? I have deed restrictions so i can't just run out and by a metal one like i really want. But any suggestions on cost and plans would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought a shed building book from Home depot and it was very helpful. I ended up building a 8x8 shed 100% wood construction. Framed it out then added particle board walls. I can't remember the correct name but the outside walls were the same stuff you would find on a basic house. It was real soft material with a rough texture finish and finished it off pretty nice. I also shingled it the same way you would a house with a drip edge and tar paper. Total was about $550. Oh that was with a floor too. Maybe one the 2cool builders can chime in and be more helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

It depends on how fancy you want to get. The simple designs are just a fenced in area, that happens to have a roof. (only one step up from a pole barn) I found this site,http://www.mybackyardplans.com/storagesheds.php 
A lot will also depend on what your deed restrictions will allow. Mine could not be bigger than 10 X 10.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

another Idea, might be to get one of these, http://www.carportsandmore.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=18, and just add the sides and doors.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

when i was looking at sheds i found this place. looks like nice stuff at a better price than the Tuffshed brand. I only needed an 8x8 and ended up building one custom to my space. they are not hard to build if you have any basic framing knowledge and can find a set of plans that will describe what you need to do. Good luck MIKE http://www.onsitesheds.com/index.htm


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

My very first construction business was building custom sheds and patio covers. That was 15 yrs ago, but I doubt much has changed.

Some questions:
Are you dead set on 14x18? 12x16 or 20 may be more cost effective/less material waste

Do your deed restrictions call for a concrete slab, or can you use a wood floor?
Do your deed restrictions call for masonry to match the house, siding to match the house, roofing to match the house?


----------



## Andycall20 (Mar 20, 2011)

I also was looking at building a shed. The first one I need to build is one in which I already have completly framed, just need siding and a roof. What are my different options to use and rough price estimates on these? I have looked at hardi siding, treated plywood and metal siding and roofing.
The second I am looking at building is on a concrete slab that is 15x15 so I am looking at others posts and interested in the options, prices and ease of building.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

keep in mind any windstorm requirements you might have to contend with.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Here is one I built...*

8' X 12'......used full sheets of hardipanel. Wood floor. Sheet of plastic on ground, layer of rocks, supported off ground in 10 places with cement blocks.

As I remember about $600.

Later
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Old RiverRat....*

If your going to build it yourself, draw up your own plans...then make a bill of materials, and price them out. No one can tell you how much it will cost without plans? Slab floor or wood? Hardipanel (which I recommend) or plywood or metal? or other? Windows? How many? Finished interior walls? Electrical service? ETC etc etc.....

A very simple one could cost $1000 on up to $8,000 or more?

Just trying to help...
Later
R3F


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I was to build an 8x12 storage building and the materials were about $700.00. One guy offered to build for $900 including materials, so I gave it to him to do the job. He did it in one day. Total cost $900 and a few soda and water bottles! It would take me several weekends! and I could fish more...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Check your deed restrictions to see what the maxim square footage is. In our neighborhood it is 120, so I built a 10x12. So far it has been through a couple of hurricanes with no damage. Event the Insurance guy made a comment about the lack of damage after Ike. 

Mine looks like the one in the background that Red3Fish posted.


----------

